# How many minutes per chart?



## sparkles1077 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi,

For FTE purposes, how many minutes are allowed for review of one encounter?

We are given 10 minutes, but sometimes it takes longer.  Just wondering what other people estimate for their jobs, and if there are any documented guidelines out there on how long it should take?

Thanks,
Diana


----------



## nuenz@yahoo.com (Jul 22, 2010)

if i'm just provided the typed dictation for a specific dos, then it takes between 5-10 min depending on the length of the documentation.  I haven't audited an entire chart including multiple dates of service.  Hope this helps.
Danielle Carroll, CPC


----------



## codecrazy (Jul 26, 2010)

*Audit time*

Coding for each different doctor takes different amounts of time.  You have the doctors who tell you everything, the ones who tell you nothing, the ones you can read, the ones who you have to look up every other word, the ones who use abbreviations like crazy, the ones who refer to information from months ago or consults from months ago,  it isn't like making a cup of coffee:
i.e. one spoon of coffee, hot water, cream and sugar to taste and stir.  It's more like doing your income tax.  Especially, if your goal is not just to get so many done in an hour, but to find out what is being done right, what is being done wrong and how to communicate this to your doctor in a way that he will not be offended, but will listen to you.  The goal is to discover what is not being done right and train them in the correct way.  This doesn't even take into consideration how the report is presented to the auditor.  Does it take weeks to get half the report, unsigned from the office manager, or are electronic records available with everything at a touch of a key.


----------



## sparkles1077 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you all for your assistance!!!  We have the same feelings here, but need documentation to prove to our superiors for our FTE.


----------

